# Any one ever do a public land pheasant hunt in the dakotas?



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone had any info on a pheasant hunt a little further west. I would love to camp but cheaper motels would be do-able too.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I havent, but i have a friend that i work with that made it out the last 2 years. N. Dakota. He says the people he met were friendly and he even got to stay at a farmers house. He started out on public lands but then got into knocking on doors and wound up hunting private. I was inquiring about the deer hunting and he said go! Lots of oppurtunities.
Not everyone will have the same experience that my friend did, the fact that he is in law enforcement might have helped him out a little. He even admits that once he included his occupation into the conversations people warmed up to him. He said the hunting was great.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I am from out there. One thing I will tell you to save you some disappointment. People out there are wise to the fact that private places charge. Alot of farmers may let you hunt their property but they won't do it for free. If they do make sure you take care of them because those becoming harder and harder to find.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I attended the governors hunt in Piere, SD for 13 years. It is legal to road hunt in South Dakota and we would drive the gravel roads the last hour or two of light. When the pheasant would hear the vehicle, they would pop their head up and then back down. We'd pull the truck over, I'd get out and walk up, bird flushes...then bang. The rule is if the bird falls on private property, you can go over the fence and retrive it only if you do not have your gun.....

The Indian reservations would charge you $50 day per gun. You also have to buy a tribal license. They want you to shoot everything including owls and hawks. I shot severl Prairie Chickens on their property.

Marc


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Plenty of birds and public land to hunt, and some of the friendliest people you'll every meet. Not to fond of the 10am start time, but thats the rule. Obtain a SD hunting atlas and pick an area. Your first time will be spent learning and adjusting to the area...crops up or down, weather (rain/wind), other hunters. Hit the road, work hard, be polite and friendly, and it also helps to get luckly now and then. Make sure your dogs are in great shape and use booties, it will prolong your hunt.

Ps. We met a little old lady who invited us in for cookies and coffee...she also owned 1200 acres. She said, "you boys go have a good time" we sure did! :lol:

Ive hunted ND, SD, IA, and NE. They all have a great Pheasant population. Its not a "give me". The more you go, the more you learn, and the better you'll be prepared for the next time. 

Good luck.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

